# Rat Attack (Kill)



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Just shot this bugger at night at my drain. I got pretty close, I was no more than 5 feet away when I shot a hammered mini-broadhead dart into its chest. He scurried a little way and just laid still, I was out of darts so I pulled out my slingshot and shot a diminutive .31 cal leadshot at his head (point blank). It knocked him out cold. Haha game over.

Heres a Pic 
Sorry this pic is too large, I reattached another clearer one at the bottom.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good kill bud!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow i want to try that i love ratting, are blow pipes aloud in britain, jeff


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I don't think they are legal in the UK, but what the heck. Lol


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jo, where do you source your BB's? They cost quite a bit back there...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> Jo, where do you source your BB's? They cost quite a bit back there...


£9 for 2400 4.5mm BB's is not that bad


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Wow i want to try that i love ratting, are blow pipes aloud in britain, jeff


Definitely illegal. I think they fall under the same classification as flick knives and butterfly knives.


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Good shot!
Josephlys 1
Ratty 0


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Sorry for the extra large pic, did'nt realize that. Heres a better one. The .31 lead bb's I got from a fishing store, and yeah they are quite pricey. I also get .38s and.44s lead there.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice shot. I don't think that bugger would have gone far with a shot that well placed.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah baby, right on! Kill 'em all!! Extra points for the great pic, too.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

josephlys,
Great shot, I must say that It has been a long time since I shot one of this with a sligshot. Keep nocking them down and please share the stories and the pictures with us. Saludos.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Xidoo, my home is really kept clean by my mom so rats are rare. Only had 1 0r 2 killed in the past 20 years. My grandma's residence down town is a different story, rats run rampant in the drains so I'll see if I can get her permission to shoot them with my slingshot. Don't know if she'll like me shooting in and around her premises.


----------

